# Making squid jigs



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got bored being land locked for a couple more weeks, so I made some squid jigs to prep for my trip.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice, let us know how they work.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell us how you jig for Squid At night ?? And how do you do


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Update on the jigs, they do work. Also made some using glass beads as well but no pictures of them.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Don't wear your best shirt (or pants)*

Unless you like that purple splatter style.........


----------

